# 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Januar 2006)

*Werbung von unserem Partner "Der Norden angelt"*

*6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Es ist auch im Jahr 2006 wieder soweit. Das 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen steht vor der Tür. Wie jedes Jahr soll in gemeinschaftlicher und vergnügter Runde der Meerforelle nachgestellt werden.

Vorrangig ist aber das gegenseitige kennen lernen und die Gemeinschaft. Auch der Spaßfaktor und der Klönsnak wird wieder groß geschrieben.

Der glückliche Fänger mit der größten Meerforelle wird auch wieder einen gestifteten Preis erhalten.

Abends soll es dann wieder gemeinsam zum Chinesen gehen, wo wir beim geselligen Essen die Preise verteilen und den Tag ausklingen lassen.
Anmeldung unter www.der-norden-angelt.de ( Termine )

Ich freue mich, einige Boardies wieder zu treffen und neue kennen zu lernen.

Der Veranstalter übernimmt keinerlei Haftung für evtl. Unfälle oder ähnlichen während des Events.

01. April
Treffpunkt: 07.00 Uhr Hotel Ruhekrug.
Hier können auch Zimmer für das Event reserviert werden.
Link: www.hotel-ruhekrug.de


Euer Nordangler ( Sven Matthiesen )

Hier gehts zum Bericht  vom 5. Treffen>>>KLICK


----------



## Medo (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

|kopfkrat #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Wenns zeitlich klappt werde ich zum reportieren (und auf ein paar Bierchen) auch das sein.


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns zeitlich klappt werde ich zum reportieren (und auf ein paar Bierchen) auch das sein.



Bier gibt es da nicht, nur Gammel Dansk und Angeln:q

Edit....
Wenn man diesen Link nimmt: http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/archiv.htm  gibt es dann auch nach einigen scrollen einen Bericht aus April 2005#d #d 

.....Edit


----------



## Nordangler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Fein der erste boardie hat sich angemeldet 

detlefb bin schon bei das umzubauen, damit es einfacher wird. Bin nur damit nicht so schnell.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Interesse hätte ich ja ach evtl. 
nur mal gucken ob das Terminlich passt ......


----------



## Medo (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Fein der erste boardie hat sich angemeldet
> 
> detlefb bin schon bei das umzubauen, damit es einfacher wird. Bin nur damit nicht so schnell.
> 
> Sven


 
@sven

zur besseren übersicht und der geschwindigkeit zu liebe probiere es mal mit php.


----------



## Nordangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Bin nicht der Crack am PC muß mir alles mühsam erarbeiten. Werde es mal versuchen Medo. Danke für den Hinweis.

Sven


----------



## Juliannn (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Hi Sven
Werde wohl auch kommen mit einem Freund.
Leider is meine Wathose im Eimer sobald ich eine neue habe werde ich mich anmelden.

Gruß Julian


----------



## dat_geit (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Bin eventuell auch am Start.
kann das aber leider erst kurzfristig entscheiden, weil schließlich jedes Wochenende schon ein Termin in Sachen Mefo oder Belly steht.

Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Wenn es geht, bitte über das Kontaktformular anmelden. Ein paar kurzfristige Zusagen ist kein Problem, aber die wirklich kommen wollen bitte anmelden über das Formular, da sich auch andere über meine Seite anmelden.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Ach menno !!!
Habe die Preise vergessen zu erwähnen.
Nach dem jetzigen Stand winken wieder einige nette gestiftete Preise.

1. eine Sportex SlimeLine
2. eine Spinnrolle der Firma Tica
3. vorraussichtlich ein hochwertiger Watkescher aus Alu (groß) von Kruse&     Leutner
4. einige hochwertige Wobblersets der Firma PMA
5. vorraussichtlich eine Fliegenrute der Firma Lawson
6. Ein 10 teiliges Küstenfliegenset von Björn Kirste (Bondex)

Sollte sich etwas an den Preisen ändern, werde ich es hier ergänzen.
Ich danke auf jeden Fall schon einmal den Sponsoren.


----------



## Baltic-Iceman (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Hallo Nordangler,

möchte an dieser Stelle mal ein fettes Lob an dich und deine Frau aussprechen.#6 

Die letzten Treffen waren (mal abgesehen von den Fangergebnissen) ganz toll organisiert und es hat allen beteiligten großen Spaß gemacht.


Soll aber nicht bezwecken, dass zuviel Boardies (und auch nicht Boardies) sich anmelden, denn ich glaube die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf max. ??? begrenzt.

Dennoch, nur 6 Leute (Stand 27.01, 16:00 Uhr)?;+ ?#q 

Also ran an die Tasten und anmelden!


Gruß Baltic-Iceman

PS: Die Preise sind mal wieder ganz super (wie du das mal wieder gemanagt hast???), aber auch ohne Preise wird es sicherlich ein super Treffen.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Gemeldet sind bis jetz 10 Personen. Max 35 möglich
Konnte nur den aktuellen Stand hochladen, da ich mit dem PC Probleme habe.

Danke für das Lob!! Sind auch wieder einige bekannte Gesichter dabei.
Zum Chinesen habe ich uns auch schon angemeldet.

Sven


----------



## pma-angeln (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven,
bin natürlich wieder mit dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit.
Chinese nach dem angeln brauche ich ja nicht erwähnen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Medo (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

@baltic-iceman

ich glaube das teilnehmer-prob. liegt darin, dass a) schon ein anderes forum ein treffen organisiert hat und b) davor bereits mehrere events liegen.

der zeitpunkt ist für die meisten hier etwas ungünstig und meines erachtens auch ein wenig zu spät.

ich wünsch euch aber viel spass !


----------



## Nordangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Keine Angst Medo. 20 bis 30 werden wir immer. Und ob es zu früh oder zu spät sein wird zeigt das Wetter in den nächsten 2 Monaten.
Da vermag ich keine Prognosen zu stellen.

Sven


----------



## Blex (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



> Und ob es zu früh oder zu spät sein wird zeigt das Wetter in den nächsten 2 Monaten.
> Da vermag ich keine Prognosen zu stellen.


Seh ich auch so! |rolleyes Wer weiß schon, was Petrus noch so alles für uns bereit hält? #c 





> der zeitpunkt ist für die meisten hier etwas ungünstig und meines erachtens auch ein wenig zu spät.


Wie zu spät? |kopfkrat Es ist nie zu spät!:g


----------



## Medo (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

@alex

es ist nie zuspät?

na ich weiss nicht


----------



## Nordangler (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Stand heute für das Mefotreffen:

12 Personen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @sven
> 
> zur besseren übersicht und der geschwindigkeit zu liebe probiere es mal mit php.



Bin dabei Medo. :q 
Werde das Archiv auf das Jahr aufteilen. Sprich 2004, 2006, 2006. #h 

Sven


----------



## Medo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei Medo. :q
> Werde das Archiv auf das Jahr aufteilen. Sprich 2004, 2006, 2006. #h
> 
> Sven


 
dann nimm doch noch 2003,2003 und 2005,2005 dazu#q


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Und der Termin?
Was ist den nun mit dem Termin? Kommt der später hier im Thread? #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Termin?
> Was ist den nun mit dem Termin? Kommt der später hier im Thread? #c
> 
> Gernot #h


 

:q :q

watt fürn termin#d


----------



## detlefb (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Termin?
> Was ist den nun mit dem Termin? Kommt der später hier im Thread? #c
> 
> Gernot #h



Ein büschen suchen mußt du schon, auf der "der Norden sucht", aber unter Termine wird dann fündig 

Sven scheint ein klein wenig ein Rätselfan zu sein.


----------



## Nordangler (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Ein büschen suchen mußt du schon, auf der "der Norden sucht", aber unter Termine wird dann fündig
> 
> Sven scheint ein klein wenig ein Rätselfan zu sein.



Rätselfan??
Wer liest ist klar im Vorteil.:m 
Im ersten Teil des Thread steht es doch klar drin wo der Termin ist.

Aber auch hier wird ihnen geholfen.|supergri 

6 Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen am >>> 01.04.2006

Sven


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Hi Leute
wenn nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt bin ich mit von der Rolle. Auf jeden Fall stifte ich ein Mefofliegenset. Wenn ich komme, bringe ich auch wieder die Fliegenrute mit falls jemand das mal versuchen möchte


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Ich würde mich dann, Bondex ev anschließen und wäre dann gern dabei.


----------



## detlefb (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

siehste Gernot 
nun ist alles im Lot auf'm Boot......


----------



## Die Gummitanke (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Anmeldung !!!
Franky vonner Tanke und Peter aus Helmste sind dabei.

Bis zum 01.04. auf Mefo


----------



## Nordangler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Freu mich schon drauf Franky.

Sven


----------



## Die Gummitanke (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Hi Sven,
betrachte mich und Peter als angemeldet und gebucht.

Ebenfalls Freu.

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Nordangler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

So die ersten 20 Teilnehmer sind angemeldet.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 27 angestiegen.
Freue mich schon darauf, den einen oder anderen Boardie kennen zu lernen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

3 Plätze sind noch zu vergeben, falls einer sich kurzfristig anmelden möchte.


Sven


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven!

01.04 schaff ich leider nicht schade... bist Du auch am 18.03 an der Förde?


----------



## Nordangler (12. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Leider nicht. Wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber leider passt es terminlich nicht bei mir.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

So die 35 Mann sind voll. Wer jetzt noch mitmöchte, kann nur noch kurzfristig durch Absager mitkommen.
Freue mich schon sehr auf das Treffen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

2 haben abgesagt. Also wer noch kurzfristig Lust hat, auf das Treffen, kann sich schnell melden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## DS-Angelsport (27. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Das Team von DS Angelsport-Center wünscht Euch allen viel Spass und eine Menge Petri Heil.


Gruß

DS Angelsport-Center

www.meerforellenblinker.de

www.dsangelsport.de

info@dsangelsport.de


Ochsenweg 72
24941 Flensburg-Weiche


----------



## Nordangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Vielen Dank. Werden wir hoffentlich auch haben.

Sven


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

So Dann Bin Ich Wohl Der Erste Der Davon Berichtet


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

#c ich meine wenn´s da überhaupt was zu berichten gibt#c Der Seeskorpion lag schon tot am Ufer und eine Garnele hat auch kaum Ähnlichkeit mit unser ersehnten Beute. Ach ja, fast hätte ich´s vergessen - ich hatte ganz zu Anfang eine mittelgroße Schnecke am Haken, das war bei mir alles bis auf den ewigen Tang und das ehlende Seegras. Wi haben schön gegärtnert und jetzt haben wir ein paar Sandbänke mehr


----------



## Bondex (2. April 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

naja es wurde dann doch noch eine kleine braune Mefo released (1.Platz) Und Olli hatte den 2. mit seiner Aalmutter gefangen auf Grund mit geplümpertem Watti


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

also auch nicht gerade so viel erfolgreicher als wir in FL ... #c  |uhoh: 
na ja, zum Glück zählen ja nicht nur die Fänge bei so einem event ....


----------



## Nordangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: 6. Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> also auch nicht gerade so viel erfolgreicher als wir in FL ... #c  |uhoh:
> na ja, zum Glück zählen ja nicht nur die Fänge bei so einem event ....



Ausführlicher Bericht folgt. Und natürlich auch die Pics. Jedenfalls hatten wir eine Menge Spaß beim Treffen und das war auch eine Menge Wert.

Sven


----------

